# Looking for new carpeting



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I'm restoring the interior of my '93 Sentra and need a new carpet. Problem is that it's a 2 Door, which is not available. Still available in the 4 Door configuration. Would anyone know where to find this?


----------

